# Is a power filter O.K. for a Co2 tank?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,

I will be setting up a small 15 gallon tank with co2 injection. Would a power filter work in this type of set up or would it disturb the water surface? I would be running it on low.

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Powerfilters are fine. I prefer the AquaClear filters, as you can customize the media like a miniature canister filter. Spend the extra few bucks and get a surface skimmer though...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Dewmazz said:


> Powerfilters are fine. I prefer the AquaClear filters, as you can customize the media like a miniature canister filter. Spend the extra few bucks and get a surface skimmer though...


I alrady have the power filter....what is a surface skimmer though? any pictures?

Thanks


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I use power filters on all my tanks. With a 15 gallon tank, I wouldn't even think loss of co2 would be anything to worry about (I've used powerfilters and DIY co2 on a 29 gallon tank and it worked fine).


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> I use power filters on all my tanks. With a 15 gallon tank, I wouldn't even think loss of co2 would be anything to worry about (I've used powerfilters and DIY co2 on a 29 gallon tank and it worked fine).


Did you have a surface skimmer? I'm not even too sure as to what it is and what it does


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I actually do not use surface skimmers -- although I suppose I would if I ever felt the need to. They just skim the surface of the water (like a Protein skimmer for salt water) for protein and other junk build up. I actually like a good splashing of the water/waterfall effect so there is no build up on the top -- I don't mind using a bit of extra Co2 to make up for it. I'm actually not too convinced that surface splashing really diminishes Co2. Even if it does, it doesn't matter to me personally.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

As Picesgirl said, it removes that cruddy protien film off the top of the water caused by fish food, dissolved organics, etc. Here is a surface skimmer that connects easily to the intake of the powerfilter:
http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...aquaclear_ss&Category_Code=b3&Product_Count=5
Using DIY co2, I try to keep as much dissolved co2 as possible, so I don't try to take any chances.


----------

